# Where to live while working at Kusile



## RGibbs (May 22, 2013)

In what community does most expats live while working at Kusile? I understand that one area is located on a nearby lake.
Any suggestions from anyone.


----------



## Sebetsi (Aug 17, 2013)

Gibbs, Kusile is about 15 kilometres north of the existing Kendal Power Station close to Witbank. The perfect place will be reyno-ridge in Witbank.


----------

